
PEP 572 – Assignment Expressions - edward
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0572/
======
cpburns2009
I don't know how I feel about this. I've never liked this style of assignment
in other languages. At least they're proposing `:=` as the assignment operator
instead of `=` which prevents accidental assignments.

I'd rather they add multiline lambdas or inline defs in expressions.

------
Kr1ss
Something I've been really missing in Python since I first fiddled with it, as
I'm coming from C/C++

